# winbind not showing up in init.d

## stevodestructo

Hi Everybody,

I emerged samba with the following use flags.

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.10  -acl +cups -debug -doc -kerberos -ldap -libclamav -mysql -oav +pam -postgres +python -quotas +readline (-selinux) +winbind -xml +xml2 0 kB

 

```
equery f samba
```

shows

 *Quote:*   

> /etc
> 
> /etc/conf.d
> 
> /etc/conf.d/samba
> ...

 

Is this a problem with the ebuild? When I run winbindd in the shell it fires up fine. Any help would be appreciated, I'm not sure if this is a bug or not.

Cheers,

Stevo

----------

## ausmusj1

It's no longer a separate init script. Take a look at /etc/conf.d/samba, there is a line in there as such:

```

daemon_list="smbd nmbd"

```

Change it to:

```

daemon_list="smbd nmbd winbind"

```

In order to get the /etc/init.d/samba init script to also start the winbind daemon.

HTH-

James

----------

## stevodestructo

 *ausmusj1 wrote:*   

> It's no longer a separate init script. Take a look at /etc/conf.d/samba, there is a line in there as such:
> 
> ```
> 
> daemon_list="smbd nmbd"
> ...

 

Doh!

hey, thanks a lot brother. I didn't realize that changed.

----------

## humbletech99

at least you've got winbind! I've got the folowing 

```
/lib/libnss_nisplus.so.2

/lib/libnss_compat-2.3.4.so

/lib/libnss_nisplus-2.3.4.so

/lib/libnss_hesiod.so.2

/lib/libnss_nis-2.3.4.so

/lib/libnss_hesiod-2.3.4.so

/lib/libnss_compat.so.2

/lib/libnss_nis.so.2

/lib/libnss_dns.so.2

/lib/libnss_files-2.3.4.so

/lib/libnss_dns-2.3.4.so

/lib/libnss_files.so.2
```

but no libnss_winbind.so! Talk about falling down at the first hurdle. Does anybody have any idea why this is or did you have to do something special, some use flag or option somewhere to get that library?

OK, all is well again, got it. Having trouble trying to get the pam wheels thingy to work and allow ssh login with domain account...

I've set everything up as it should be and the I get this weird problem. If I do 

```
getent passwd
```

 it shows the long list of user accounts both local and domain but if I do 

```
getent passwd username
```

 with username exactly as it appear in the previous command, I get nothing....!

----------

